# Shimano M545 Pedals Repair or Replace



## Jacques Pienaar (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought a pair of Shimano M545 pedals a year ago and have after the weekend's ride noticed that the right Cap Unit and Cage Spring (No. 5 and 6 on attached link) were missing. The pedal still functions but it is loose and this might lead to further damage which I would like to avoid.

I thought of buying a lock-nut and tightening it, but with no spring that functionality will not be working. I could just go out and buy another pair but these pedals are still in a great condition.

Any advice on repairing the pedal will be great.

http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd...PD/EV-PD-M545-1752B_v1_m56577569830608617.pdf


----------



## Jacques Pienaar (Nov 9, 2009)

Replaced pedals with a non-caged spd


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*fixed mine*

Same thing happened to me a few years back. went to my LBS and looked at the shimano parts list and ordered the spring/cap assembly. put it together ok but to really do it right you need a special wrench to hold the spindle, but a deft touch with vise grips worked just fine.
Happened again on the other side last year. this time I just filled the spring cavity with a large washer and epoxy to keep it from wobbling. I can live without the spring.


----------



## Bigpaul652002 (Nov 9, 2010)

the same thing happen to me. noticed it the next day in the garage. need to get the parts


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Had the same thing happen to me. i eventually machined some aluminum spacers to fit the hole, and used loctite. You have to disassemble the pedal, and then screw the cap back on from the inside of the pedal. Youll definitely want to get the tool to disassemble the pedals. I know you could use a pair of vice grips, etc, but it chews up the plastic.

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes&Field=&Keyword=shimano pedal tool

All has been fine since. On another pair that I had, the same thing happened yet again. I thought to myself, this is ridiculous, these should not be doing this, so I called Shimano, explained the situation, and they had me send the pedals back to them. They upgraded me to the M-647 for free. Have not had a problem since. Give em a call


----------

